# evil



## bote (Sep 15, 2009)

drunkish post, I don't feel like I get very drunk, just more somber the more I drink, except gin which makes me more violent or too much of anything which makes me stick my finger down my throat so I can get on with the next day. Anyway, there was a girl here tonight who was some sort of golddigger, I gave her a buck for bus fare. I broke up for the umpteeth time today or yesterday but this time I think it's for good, and for what, I don't know, but I guess I'll find out. This is a picture of me and my friend Lee from a long time ago, I told him "pretend you're dead and I'll pretend I'm sorry" and he got shot and killed a couple years later, a real good guy, strange to think about this picture. I look pretty bowlegged here, also I have cornrows, questionable stances at best, it's a good thing I am not important.


----------



## usuallyonthefloorsomewher (Sep 15, 2009)

any way you look back at it, good pic.


----------



## nitepeepole (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah that is a pretty cool pic


----------

